# Not Laying! T^T



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 19, 2016)

So my female Orchid has mated a few times now and she looked pretty chubby even when she hasn't eaten so I assume she's wanting to lay an ooth... but no matter where I put her, she isn't tempted to lay any ooths that I've seen. I have her usually in a large plastic tank with fake orchids, but every few days, I'll move her to a mesh net enclosure with a live orchid plant. Every other few days, I'll let her free roam on live, broad leafed plants and see if that tempts her (since I heard that's how they're prompted to lay).

Still nothing, its been a month or two now and I'm worried she's getting old. :c What am I doing wrong? Her enclosures are kept mildly humid until she's free roaming and she eats regularly. Temps are around 72-75 F.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2016)

How old adult is she? Moving her around at this point is not going to help, she will be confused if she was always in the same place till now.


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 20, 2016)

I wish I had some advice for you, but I am having the same problem with my females right now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2016)

Well we can't fix it if you dont answer. Sarah, how about yours?


----------



## Vlodek (Apr 20, 2016)

I would increase temp to 90F, spray at least once a day with water, feed with flying insect such as bees or flies. No crickets or mealworms. Those are junk food for orchids.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 21, 2016)

You could also use moths


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 21, 2016)

Whoops, was away from the computer all day. She's about 2 month into her adult stage.

Looks like I'll have to go and grab a heat lamp for her. &gt; 3&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2016)

Most prob if they dont lay they are egg bound, 2 more weeks should tell you. How much are they being fed each day?


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 21, 2016)

Egg bound? And I feed her a few flies almost every day. Sometimes a mealworm, but I guess I should cut back on those.


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 21, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well we can't fix it if you dont answer. Sarah, how about yours?


Sorry!    One of my females molted to adulthood 2/26, the other 3/2. Mine generally get 10 blue bottles a day (unless they didn't finish all of them from the day before or I am waiting for fly pupae to hatch). I mist them in the morning and in the afternoon. Room stays from 72 to 85F degrees most of the time.


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 21, 2016)

Vlodek said:


> I would increase temp to 90F, spray at least once a day with water, feed with flying insect such as bees or flies. No crickets or mealworms. Those are junk food for orchids.


I did not realize orchids liked it that hot!  Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2016)

Raising the heat without doing it slowly will kill them. feeding them over 4 blue bottle flies a day is what will cause egg bound. I feed mine 3 a day and increase it to 5 just after laying. Then in a couple days, I reduce it again. Overfeeding anything, plants, animals, insects, people makes health problems. I've been doing this a long time, I would not lie to you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2016)

Also the one on 3/2 may be still able to lay, reduce their food and see what happens.


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 21, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> Raising the heat without doing it slowly will kill them. feeding them over 4 blue bottle flies a day is what will cause egg bound. I feed mine 3 a day and increase it to 5 just after laying. Then in a couple days, I reduce it again. Overfeeding anything, plants, animals, insects, people makes health problems. I've been doing this a long time, I would not lie to you.


Thank you! I definitely trust you!


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, definitely agree with Sarah K. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## avn (Apr 23, 2016)

Let us know if they lay! So the mantis history books know if the advice was good


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 25, 2016)

ditto


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 25, 2016)

I will let you guys know. No ooths so far, but all modifications of care started this weekend.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 26, 2016)

Same, just fixed up her new home last weekend. :3 Light's got a dimmer so I'm slowly introducing higher temps to her.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2016)

From the pics she is egg bound and will not lay. Sorry, but do keep us informed. She could drop one any day, but Unlikely and the raising the heat then will not do 

any good.


----------



## avn (Apr 27, 2016)

What does egg-bound mean?


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 27, 2016)

avn said:


> What does egg-bound mean?


From Dictionary.com:

*Egg-bound:*  describing egg-bearing animals and birds that have difficulty passing their eggs.

My understanding is that as an adult, all female praying mantises must lay ootheca on occasion, regardless of whether or not they have mated with a male mantis. It seems that on average female praying mantises start laying ootheca around a month after molting to adulthood. After that, it seems they will continue to lay every week or so for the rest of their adult lives. The time frame of when a mantis first starts laying, and how often a mantis lays ootheca after they lay their first, seems to vary depending on the individual mantis. 

What I am curious about is how common of a problem this is in the hobby in general? I am reasonably new to this hobby myself, so I would be curious to hear from more experienced breeders, who have been doing this for years, how commonly they run into this issue. Anyone more experienced than me care to comment?


----------



## avn (Apr 28, 2016)

So like constipated but for eggs. Well that's unfortunate! 

I hope it manages to squeeze out some eggs!!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 28, 2016)

That female looks overly large. I've heard some people mention having had luck fasting egg-bound mantises to get them to lay. Regardless you should drastically cut down her food intake as you want to put as little added strain on her body at this point as possible.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, as far as my situation goes, she still moves around and look healthy sans her big bottom. She doesn't seem too interested in food much anymore but will drink water and honey. Just gonna keep it warm for her and get her to drink lots, maybe offer her some flies every other day if the ones in her tank are finally eaten.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2016)

I see it a lot, as they are over fed an then this happens.


----------



## Kdeas1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a female orchid who is 6 weeks post adult molt and 3 weeks post breeding.  She has gained some mass in her abdomen but is not "WOW that looks horrible" type of girthy at this point.  She is in a plastic enclosure (def large enough with plenty of ventilation).  She has not been interested in food for the past 3 days now but other than that she acts I just don't recall her being disinterested in eating since she was molting so it concerns me a bit.  Thank you!


----------

